# Bad experience with Fertility Blend - am I the only one?



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

I already posted a bit about this but am wondering if I'm the only one with a problem taking FB.
I took it CD1-15 last cycle but my temp never rose (I thought it was going to - plenty of EWCM). Then CD24 I get AF. This was my first anovulatory cycle since getting off BCP in September.
I did not take FB this cycle fearing the same reaction. But even without taking it I have not O'd yet for this cycle. Still some EWCM keeping my hopes up - probably artificially.
Did anyone else have this type of reaction to FB?
I'm sort of hoping someone else has had this happen to them and they can tell me how long it took them to ovulate again (kind of hoping there's no one else at the same time because this stinks).
I'm going to put up a poll for those who have taken it.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I haven't used FB, but I had a really bad reaction to vitex. Is that in FB? Anyway, on vitex my lp became really short and I spotted a LOT. It took about 3 months of not taking it for my cycles to act normal again.







s That sucks. I hope your cycle normalizes soon. I'd suggest taking B vitamins in the mean time, as they should help heal and not cause further hormone issues.

Peace,


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Yes FB contains vitex. Everything else is pretty run of the mill vitamins so I think it might be the vitex - unless it was simply the sheer amount of vitamins.

I feel bad for women who might try FB and do not chart if they have the same side effect as I did! At least I could see that something was wrong.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

i also had a bad experience with Vitex.......made me not ovulate or have a period for the whole 3 months i gave it a try....
After stopping the vitex, i almost immediately (can't remember exactly but within a week or two, i think) had one of those long, hard periods that you get afer you haven't had a period in a while...UGH>


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

I appreciate you ladies responding. When I first started to consider taking the Fertility Blend vitamins, I searched here to see what kind of experiences people had and found nothing bad. It was the same at another site I searched.
Hopefully someone else will search and find this thread and realize the vitamins might not be for them.
After searching the internet a bit, I found that there are some ladies posting in the Ovusoft message boards who also had problems with taking Vitex / Fertility Blend.
They recommended the book The Infertility Cure which according to them suggests who will and who will not benefit from Vitex. I have not read it yet - just checked it out of the library today so I cannot personally recommend it. But I figured since I could check it out for free, it was worth a read.


----------



## fibre_artist (Jan 28, 2006)

The Infertility Cure is a great book! I skipped the herbal part (because I believe that TCM herbs are medication, and I'm not about to self-medicate...), but I would love to hear what they say about Vitex. I also had problems with it - I kept spotting. At weird parts of my cycle. I tried a couple of times over a couple of years, and then just threw them out!

(btw, I had the same problems with Black Walnut (antiparasitic), which caused my ND to screw up her face at how weird that was - maybe it's my body's default 'this is bad' reaction??)


----------

